# Dr Franco Columbu's guide to steroids...



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Franco Columbu's Complete Book of Bodybuilding makes for very interesting reading. Anyone who is a fan of the 'Sardinian Strongman' should definitely hunt down one of his antique books on Ebay or other great sites.

The section which intrigues me most is his opinion on steroids. The good doctor says...

"I became a Mr Universe winner before I knew that steroid drugs existed. I am amazed at what people will do to their bodies in order to look better" - read between the lines there!

"After years of experimenting with steroids, doctors and bodybuilders have concluded that dianabol is the most effective. They have also decided that 15mg a day should be taken for a period not longer than 8 weeks, or it becomes ineffective.

"I would recommend that B-complex vitamins and Vitamin B-12 be increased during the period of drug taking, so the liver will continue to function more normally. There is a sort of rumour among bodybuilders that steroids in tablet form pass through the liver, but injected steroids bypass the liver. This is just not so; the truth remains NOTHING BYPASSES THE LIVER." (sorry for caps everyone just writing it how he did).

I like how he takes the time to give advice lol. There are also sections on thyroid medication and diuretics which I will post at a later date...

What are your thoughts on what he has to say?


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

How old is this book, when was it published?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

A4RON said:


> Franco Columbu's Complete Book of Bodybuilding makes for very interesting reading. Anyone who is a fan of the 'Sardinian Strongman' should definitely hunt down one of his antique books on Ebay or other great sites.
> 
> The section which intrigues me most is his opinion on steroids. The good doctor says...
> 
> ...


Please don't.

You are going to get some very poor outdated advice from this, my advice, bin it or give to someone you hate :lol: .


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Very outdated.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Dianabol the most effective? Over test? Although I'm not a user and not very clued up about gear. This seems very unlikely to me.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ive got Franko's book on diets, i think, has a picture of him with an apple on this bicep. Makes a good read but like the comment above, its very very out-dated.

still, when you read the breakdown information of all the vitamins you do pick up some good points.

theres a cracking B/W pic of him in it too, front pose hands behind the head tensing abs and lats out, mint.


----------



## eldopa69 (Dec 7, 2008)

"15mg on dianabol a day"................ that seems a bit low to be anywhere near optimal..

im sure that there is pressure on professional bodybuilders to keep their use secret. what would happen if teenagers started finding out what their "heros" where taking? it would be a mess. the general public (not people that are experienced) is not responsible enough to deal with that kind of information. the pros are the pros. they can afford to have their bloods done every week, and everything else that goes with doing heavy cycles responsibly. could you imagine what would happen if ronnie coleman came out a told everyone what he was using? kids are way to impressionable to deal with that information.

anyway, the relevance of this windy statement is that franco probably down played the steroid doses and such to keep kids away from heavy doses. they cant say "oh, i never touched steroids" kids are smarter than that.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Franco one of my fav body builders, its funny seeing him with Arnie bk in the day, Franco seemed so quiet and in the shadow of Arnie but i think this worked well for him. I was going to get the book,but as alot of u have said it will be well out dated now. The end of the day unless one of them comes forward and says I did x or y I doubt we'll every know what they were on.


----------



## A4RON (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah you're right, it's outdated (published 1982). But I do find his vitamin and nutrition advice useful. I had decent results from doing a very mild dianabol cycle - started on 10mg a day, then up to 15mg, 20mg, then back to 15mg over 5 weeks. Gained 6kg with no water retention!

I read on one of the forums here that the BBers in the 70's had a gentleman's agreement of some sort with D-Bol where they wouldn't exceed 15mg.

Also, I read on another internet site that apparently Franco Columbu was doing 1g of Deca a week in his 1981 preparation. But as it was coming from some random guy there's no fact to it so we will never know...


----------

